# Kribs not Pairing?



## JohanVonWolfhousen (Jul 27, 2011)

I recently went to my LFS and picked up a pair of Kribs. You can see the differences in them, she has more vibrant colors and a redish purple belly and he has a longer pointed dorsal fin and a whiter belly etc...They've been in a 30 gal with several caves and fake plants in it with 6 tetras and a pelco for over a week now and there are times I see them swimming seperately and run across each other, mingle a bit, then seperate again but for the most part they are on opposite sides of the tank hanging out in caves alone. Is this normal? Is there anything I can or need to do to pair them up? Should I add another pair and see what happens?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Give it time. A week isn't enough to know if they're going to pair up. A second pair increases your odds, but you may then have to deal with aggression issues.


----------

